# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Anh Quốc

## Golden Tours

Chương trình du lịch mùa thu nước Anh
*LONDON - AMESBURY - BATH - BRISTON - STRATFORD - UPON - AVON - BICESTER* 
(7 ngày – 6 đêm)
Khởi hành dự kiến: 20/09; 30/10; 22/11/2013


 
_Người ta thường nói đi du lịch là khám phá thêm một nền văn hóa mới,  nước Anh xinh đẹp là một trong những vùng đất mà bạn có thể khám phá ra  rất nhiều điều kỳ thú khi đến vùng đất này. Nước Anh, trung tâm văn hóa,  kinh tế và chính trị lớn trên thế giới. Đến với nước Anh, bạn sẽ không  chỉ bị hấp dẫn bởi kiến trúc độc đáo mà còn bởi những nét độc đáo trong  văn hóa nghệ thuật cũng là một trong những vẻ độc đáo quyến rũ du khách  đến với quốc đảo xinh đẹp này. Trong hành trình đến với nước Anh, bạn sẽ  thật sự thích thú với những hoạt động văn hóa hết sức sôi động bới các  triển lãm văn hóa, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những tinh hoa văn hóa độc  đáo của các viện bảo tàng lớn và quy mô ở khắp nước Anh._

*NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI/* *TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – LONDON* 
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay *Nội Bài* hoặc* Tân Sơn Nhất* làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi *London.* Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 2: LONDON – STONEHENGE – BATH - BRISTOL* (Ăn trưa, tối)
Đến London, xe đón Quý khách và di chuyển đi *Stonehenge* tham quan:
· *Stonehenge* –  vòng tròn đá bí ẩn được dựng lên từ năm 2.500 – 2.000 trước Công Nguyên  và trở thành Di sản Thế giới vào năm 1986. Tiếp tục đi Bath ăn trưa.  Tham quan:
· *Roman Bath** –* khu nhà tắm công cộng nổi tiếng theo kiến trúc La Mã tuyệt đẹp vào bậc nhất thành phố Bath
· *Cầu Pulteney, Royal Crescent* – là con đường độc lập với khoảng 30 ngôi nhà làm thành một dãy hình lưỡi liềm rất độc đáo.
Khởi hành đi *Bristo*l tham quan:
· *Cầu treo Clipton Suspension Bridge* 
Ăn tối và về khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*- 4* nghỉ ngơi.

**
*Stonehenge*

*NGÀY 3: BRISTOL – STRATFORD-UPON-AVON – BICESTER – LONDON* (Ăn ba bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi thành phố Stratford-Upon-Avon tham quan:
· *Shakespeare’s birth place* – ngôi  nhà được tin rằng là nơi William Shakespeare đã được sinh ranăm 1564 và  đã dành nhiều năm của mình thời thơ ấu, phòng triễn lãm các di vật của  Shakespeare.
Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục đến thành phố Bicester tham quan:
· *Làng Bicester Outlet Village* 
Khởi hành về London. Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Shakespeare’s birth place*
*NGÀY 4: LONDON* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn đi tham quan:
· *Ngắm nhìn Đồng hồ Big Ben từ cầu Lambeth* 
· *Chụp hình bên ngoài Cung điện Buckingham Palace*
· *Tu viện Westminster* (bên ngoài) – công trình xây dựng cổ với hơn 700 năm tuổi.
· *Cầu Tháp (Tower Bridge)* *-*là một cây cầu kết hợp cả cầu treo và bắc qua dòng sông Thames và là một trong những biểu tượng của thành phố.
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tham quan:
· *London Eye Observation Wheel* ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố
Ăn tối. Đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*Big Ben**NGÀY 5: LONDON* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng trong khách sạn. Tham quan:
· *Bảo tàng Madame Tussauds*–  là một bảo tàng sáp ở London, trưng bày tượng sáp của các nhân vật  hoàng gia, ngôi sao điện ảnh, ngôi sao thể thao và những kẻ giết người  khét tiếng
· *Tòa tháp London- Tower of London ( bên ngoài)*
· *Nhà thờ thánh Paul*
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
· *Quý khách tự do mua sắm*_ tại các cửa hiệu lớn và nổi tiếng ở London_
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

*NGÀY 6: LONDON – HÀ NỘI/TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH* (Ăn sáng)
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

*NGÀY 7: HÀ NỘI/TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH* 
Đến sân bay Nội Bài/Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá dịch vụ:* 
*52.200.000 VNĐ* *(dịch vụ)** + 9.300.000 VNĐ* *(thuế hàng không)* *= 61.500.000 VNĐ/khách* 
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên) 
*Nếu đoàn khởi hành có số lượng 10 – 14 khách, giá dịch vụ phụ thu 6.900.000 VNĐ/1 khách* 
*Bao gồm:* 
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN/HAN – London– SGN/HAN
- Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 9.300.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
- Lệ phí visa Anh
- Khách sạn 3, 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
- Ăn uống, tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp  khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở  lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu  trách nhiệm và chi trả.
- Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:* 
- Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
- *Phụ thu phòng đơn: 19.500.000 VNĐ/khách*
- Hướng dẫn viên đi trên máy bay từ Anh – Việt Nam
- Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
- *Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (180.000 VNĐ/người/ngày)*
- Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
- Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh  lại Việt Nam 735.000 VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá  trị 01 tháng/01 lần)

*Ghi chú*_:_ 
- *Trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn đóng 5.500.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa Anh, phí thư bảo lãnh, dịch thuật và phí dịch vụ)*
- _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy  vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn  đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình_


*Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*
 
* Golden Tours Corporation*

* Tel:* (+848) 3925 3456 - * Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437*
* Ad:* 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
* Email:*  info@goldentours.vn - *Website:* www.goldentours.vn
 *Facebook*: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Có khởi hành đoàn ngoài HN không bạn?

----------


## dung89

Cảnh đẹp mê hồn

----------

